# Picture from Cigarfest



## sqc049 (Apr 6, 2008)

Just a picture of myself with Jesus Fuego from Cigarfest this past weekend. He is my all time favorite blender, I love all his stuff. He is a super nice guy and wealth of knowledge.

Just felt the need to share. I'm so happy I got to meet him.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

thats awesome.thanks for sharing


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Those pix are my favorite kind... Glad you had a good time.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Bet you had a great time. I meet Jesus Fuego and got to do a short live videotape interview with him at a event. Your not lying when you talk about knowledge! He was a great guy and had a lot to say, great times.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks for the pic. It's always cool to meet the man behind the cigar.


----------

